# Dream Fuzz Muffled (no pun intended)



## jpd (Nov 13, 2019)

Hi all,

I built the Dream Fuzz. When I wired it up to my test breadboard, it did not have the glorious woof of a Big Muff. Tone is super bassy, muffled and far away, almost like there is a fuzz tone beneath a blanket, absolutely no high end to speak of.  Checked and re-checked solder joints, component values, etc. I did use an NJM4558D in the labeled JRC4558 slot, could this be the problem? It's a dual opamp, and seemingly the part replacement, according to Tayda. Just curious if anyone has any other suggestions on what to check out here. Note: in the pic here, I used a TL072 I had around, as I only have one NJM4558D, and figured another dual opamp might not be bad to try for troubleshooting.


----------



## DGWVI (Nov 13, 2019)

Your C7 is much too large. It's supposed to be 150p, you've got 150n


----------



## jpd (Nov 21, 2019)

Thank you SO much! Three cheers for sleep deprivation with young kiddos (who needs drugs when you have toddlers). Totally missed that "p" instead of "n". Works like a charm.


----------

